# 66 GTO Engine rebuild back in.. oil question



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi guys! Its been since last August since my engine was pulled and finally was ready for first start today. Oil pump was primed, plugs out, and when we turned it over to watch oil pump up to rockers, there was almost none. 30 pounds pressure on the gauge, but no oil visibly pumping out. We put another new filter in, and this time we actually started it. After a few minutes oil finally was visibly pumping but not "shooting" out. Does this sound normal? The only other weird thing thst happened was after the thermostat opened the coolant shot out of the overfull line.
Thanks for any help.
Rick


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Perfectly ok to have visible oil without gushing all over as long as the lifters are quiet and the oil pressure is fine. My '67 has been like this for over 30 years/130,000 miles. Water gushing out of the overflow tube with the cap on as soon as the T stat opens up tells me that your radiator cap is not holding pressure. You need about a 13-16 pound cap that is functional.


----------

